# new closure map



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Saw that noaa opened everything south of the 87 30 line... still cant fish the rigs but maybe next week.. 
rich


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the picture of the area.:thumbup:


----------

